# Board in Dallas or Longview



## Sarah (Sep 5, 2016)

We are planning to ride the Texas Eagle with checked baggage. The stations in Dallas and Longview are the same drive time from our house. Which would be easier to get to, park, check baggage, board, etc.? There will be two adults and two small children, so it will be nice if we don't have to carry our luggage too far or wade through large crowds.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 5, 2016)

Sarah: you didn't indicate if you were catching #21(Southbound) or #22(Northbound), but based on your post, I say go with Longview.

Union Station in Dallas is downtown with No Free Parking and the traffic in Dallas is terrible. Longview is a small, friendly East Texas town.

There is an Amtrak Parking Lot (Unattended) with 17 Short Term and 17 Long Term Free spots at the nicely remodeled Longview Station. Check with the Friendly Agent when you check your Luggage if a Parking Pass is needed but you should have no problem.


----------



## Sarah (Sep 6, 2016)

We will be going North. I forget which number that is. The Amtrak website says there are some parking spots at the Dallas station. Is that misleading?


----------



## cirdan (Sep 6, 2016)

One argument going for Dallas is that the train has a longish layover so you have all the time in the world to find your car and settle in.


----------



## Philly Amtrak Fan (Sep 6, 2016)

Sarah said:


> We will be going North. I forget which number that is. The Amtrak website says there are some parking spots at the Dallas station. Is that misleading?


The website does list 20 and 20 (https://www.amtrak.com/servlet/ContentServer?pagename=am/am2Station/Station_Page&code=DAL) in Dallas as well as 17 and 17 in Longview as Bob mentioned.

But there is a link to prepay parking and the parking spots look to be outside the station: https://parking.amtrak.com/dallas-union-station-parking?ref=amtrak-s#

Assuming you are traveling north of Texas, Longview would be a shorter time on the train (about 2.5 hrs going north) so if both stations are closer it makes sense to go to Longview.

https://www.amtrak.com/ccurl/778/259/Texas-Eagle-Schedule-082216.pdf


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 6, 2016)

I've boarded at Longview often. There never was any problem finding a parking place (free) nor with my car being "disturbed" while I was gone. Boarding passengers numbered between 10 and 15 and most were transferring from the HOS-LVW bus. And the station agent is first-rate.


----------



## tonys96 (Sep 6, 2016)

I live in Dallas area, and visit Longview often. My birth mother lives there.

Unless you just want to visit Dallas, I would choose Longview.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Sep 6, 2016)

cirdan said:


> One argument going for Dallas is that the train has a longish layover so you have all the time in the world to find your car and settle in.


Actually Longview is usually a 10 minute plus stop as well. Be sure to poke around inside the station a bit and see if the original Superliner advertising materials are still posted.


----------



## Kelly_B (Sep 7, 2016)

cirdan said:


> One argument going for Dallas is that the train has a longish layover so you have all the time in the world to find your car and settle in.


My experience in Dallas was a bit different. The train was indeed there for a longish layover. BUT......., that did not translate into more time getting settled in. On this day, it was more time standing in line on the platform waiting for the staff to sort out where everyone was to go. (There were several of us boarding in Dallas). Once on-board there was just enough time to find my seat before we rolled. All things considered, I would probably recommend boarding in Longview. Hope this helps.


----------

